# Tom Kristensen Caught In Heated Discussion with Radio Le Mans' Graham Tyler



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When we first saw this photo (above) posted by photographer Regis Lefebure over on Facebook, we wondered what the hell Radio Le Mans on-air personality Graham Tyler could have possibly said to Audi driver Tom Kristensen to warrant such an expression. Then, when we saw the full series of photos, we remembered who we were dealing with.

Regis is a former photographer for Audi Sport North America and is a regular in their garages. Reej is one of the biggest jokers in the press room at races like Le Mans and this week's run at Silverstone and, of course, there's Mr. Le Mans who's also known to have a good time. This time around TK deserves an Oscar for his acting. Glad to see he and Graham worked out their differences. 










To see more of this photo set, check out Regis' photo gallery over on Facebook.

* Full Story *


----------

